# Visodate - Original & Fake Photo Comparision



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

I was unlucky enough to buy a fake Visodate from ebay recently, although I have sent the thing back for a refund, before I did I took a few photos of the fraudster alongside the genuine article I purchased from an AD.









The telltale signs on the fake are that the dot on the _Tissot_ 'i' is not clearly defined, the bezel is thicker, the day/date is not as sharp and the lugs are heavier set (The real one is on the right) The straps differ too as I will explain.









The original watch has a high quality strap made of soft leather, it has a satin finish and squeaks on the case when it is moved. The counterfeit strap is bulky and rigid, has a matt finish and doesn't squeak! You can also see in this image the poor quality _Tissot_ logo on the rotor of the fake (Bottom of photo) Free from packaging etc the real watch weighs in at 69.5g but the counterfeit is 72.8g

I hope this post is helpful and stops other forum members getting caught out by unscrupulous sellers, thanks to Jura Watches for supplying the genuine article and no thanks whatsoever to fraudulent ebayer '*pzsu1986*' for trying to con me (and others) with fake watches! 
:rodekaart


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Well done, V8, thanks.

Sadly, the vast majority of these fakes are bought by people who have never, and will never, visit a watch forum. While your's was easy to spot, the quality of these fakes is getting better and better, even the movements approximate the real deal. Some of the PRC200s are very difficult to identify. 
As long as people will try and "get a deal" a certain number will get less than the bargained for.


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting!

I wonder how much does it cost to produce one of this fakes... 
Is it actually so low to justify the effort?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow. That looks like a well done fake. Does it have a sapphire crystal?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow thanks for that V8. And people wonder why I never buy watches off the Bay. I don't mind admitting that I would have been taken in by it (my middle name is gullible). Just glad that you were able to spot it.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

An update. I've received a refund, the seller says he is going to check the 'movement code' (?) to confirm if it is genuine. I have asked him who he is checking this mystery code with but as yet no reply. Another telltale is that although supposedly a new Tissot item, the warrantee was only for a year not two and the watch could only be sent back to the seller for repair if a fault accrued. Surely one would just take it back to the nearest Tissot dealer for repair, if the watch was legit of course.


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Think that's another way of trying to avoid you turning him in for selling fake watches. "Hey, I didn't know but I'm on it ebay."


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

I think the fakes are cheap enough to produce that a few sales on eBay justify the cost. 

I got roped in A O&W M1 (not on eBay) Actually brought the case to PayPal and lost. Fortunately not out of pocket "too much" but learned to always check out authorized retailers by the manufacturer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

You'll be pleased to hear that the lovely Wayne aka *pzsu1986* has stopped selling fake Visodates! At first he changed his listings to mainly original Tissot stock photos with only a single wide shot of the counterfeit you would receive, he then tried to discredit my feedback by accusing me of blackmail and being intentionally malicious, both these comments were swiftly removed by ebay. However he continues to sell other watches including some Tissot using the 'one year guarantee not two, ONLY return to him if a fault develops' line! You make your own minds up about the authenticity of his stock . . . .


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah, the little toerag has started selling them again . . .


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Glad you were able to spot it as a fake V8chrono and return it to that asshat fraudulent seller. I owned a Visodate and it's a great watch. I could spot the differences in your pics and also noticed the fake has WR 30 meters on the back verses 3 bar (30 meters) on the real one. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

These just seem to get better by the minute. Nice spotting and thanks for sharing.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

v8chrono said:


> I was unlucky enough to buy a fake Visodate from ebay recently, although I have sent the thing back for a refund, before I did I took a few photos of the fraudster alongside the genuine article I purchased from an AD.
> 
> View attachment 10006794
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, thanks to finding this post in the web a couple months ago I was able to confirm that the visodate I had received was in fact a fake. When I received I put It in the timegrapher, it was working at 21.600 vph instead of 28.800, so I started to suspect. The dot on the i is probable the best way to quickly identify the copy.

David

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

So the fakes have lower quality movements. The Rotor and the movement itself in the fake looked decent in the pics. 

Can't believe how good the fake looks. Good eye, V8.

I've read they sell Hamilton fakes on ebay as well.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

Micky said:


> So the fakes have lower quality movements. The Rotor and the movement itself in the fake looked decent in the pics.
> 
> Can't believe how good the fake looks. Good eye, V8.
> 
> I've read they sell Hamilton fakes on ebay as well.


The day and date would change instantaneously at 12 am like the real thing, but, there was a slight disalignment between day and date, not much, but enought to notice it. Interestingly, the fake was more accurate than the real one, wich I bought a few days later after returning the fake one.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a totally new strategy I haven't thought of before.

Manufacturer produces fakes of equal quality like the real thing, maybe even with same production costs to just sell them at equal price with same profit margin.

Taking advantage of the popularity of the brand. Wouldn't even be too bad for the buyer either, lol.

Same watch just from different maker. I bet that's what's happening to brands like Hamilton and Tissot, they just haven't perfected the process yet.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

FYI, I recently had 3 clients who did buy their Tissot on Ebay from UK-based (?) sellers; these were fakes : one Visodate, a PRC200 chrono quartz (T461, old style prc200), and a fake Couturier.

These sellers were multi thousands positive accounts. The watches came with boxes, hang tags, protective films, cards and all.

The auction pictures were the genuine ones, the actual watches were not. 

The Visodate was of the same kind we're talking on this thread.
The Couturier was a blatant fake.
The PRC200 was *really* convincing. And guess what: even the renata battery was faked. The G10 movement was a good one though !


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Crazy..

Every genuine watch from any maker should come with a serial number. You can't fake serial numbers, once someone bought the watch and gets it registered under his name, it's reserved. Actually it just needs to be registered that and when an item was sold.
More work for retailers but something that would help the manufacturers. But there are those code scanner apps, shouldn't be too much of a hassle.

These days with Internet and all, that shouldn't be a problem anymore. Then the customer could check online if his serial nr is genuine and if this serial was sold before. Which shouldn't be the case with a new watch.

Pretty concerning that fakes are getting better and better and that they are being sold as the real deal.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

After returning the fake visodate I left a negative vote in ebay saying that the watch was fake and EBAY DELETED IT! Because it was against their policy........ Christ.....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Micky said:


> Crazy..
> 
> Every genuine watch from any maker should come with a serial number. You can't fake serial numbers, once someone bought the watch and gets it registered under his name, it's reserved. Actually it just needs to be registered that and when an item was sold.
> More work for retailers but something that would help the manufacturers. But there are those code scanner apps, shouldn't be too much of a hassle.
> ...


Since 2015-2016, it's (more or less) coming in :


*What do the letters "WS", engraved on the watch's caseback, mean?*

The mention "WS" (WATCH-SECUR™ Abbreviation) followed by an alphanumeric code of 9 characters, corresponds to a new generation serial number for Tissot watches. The code, secured by an algorithm, held exclusively by Tissot, allows the brand to trace the watches individually from the production in Switzerland to the delivery in the official points of sales of certain countries. All the watches produced as of 2016 possess a WATCH-SECUR™ serial number.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Thank you mate, thanks to finding this post in the web a couple months ago I was able to confirm that the visodate I had received was in fact a fake. When I received I put It in the timegrapher, it was working at 21.600 vph instead of 28.800, so I started to suspect. The dot on the i is probable the best way to quickly identify the copy


I'm glad my post was of help. It drives me nuts that some sellers think it is fair game to dupe buyers, it's not harmless profiteering, it's fraud.

I don't think they expect us to be observant or own a timegrapher!


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

v8chrono said:


> I'm glad my post was of help. It drives me nuts that some sellers think it is fair game to dupe buyers, it's not harmless profiteering, it's fraud.
> 
> I don't think they expect us to be observant or own a timegrapher!


Imagine how many people have been cheated.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Imagine how many people have been cheated.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


And don't even know about it..


----------



## Miguel (May 4, 2008)

v8chrono said:


> I was unlucky enough to buy a fake Visodate from ebay recently, although I have sent the thing back for a refund, before I did I took a few photos of the fraudster alongside the genuine article I purchased from an AD.
> 
> View attachment 10006794
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am new to this forum and being myself the proud owner of a Visodate, reading that these sellers profit of trusting people is vexing. I also noticed that another telltale is the wrong indication of water resistance: 30M (meters in uppercase!!!!), while in the real is 3bar (30m/100ft), instead.

That makes me think thrice before buying this kind of items from ebay sellers

Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## gzervali2006 (Jan 13, 2017)

The fake tissot is pretty spot on minus a few small details


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

gzervali2006 said:


> The fake tissot is pretty spot on minus a few small details


It is, trust me, it took me a while to be sure...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bpc (Jan 19, 2011)

Pulled my Visodate out of the drawer so fast after seeing a link to this thread and reading it, haha. (Thankfully mine's good.)


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

I am actually in the market for one to buy as a gift. Good to know fake vs. real. thanks!


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

purekoryo said:


> I am actually in the market for one to buy as a gift. Good to know fake vs. real. thanks!


There are also quite a few real ones for sale at on-line auction, just use the tips from me and others and you should be okay!


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic Mens Watch Black Dial Black Leather Day/Date | eBay

Fake? Looking at the pics, the "i" seems joined to the "T" on the front, and the "M" on the back (in "MADE") looks different from the one on mine (the one for sale looks more like an upside down "W"). Thoughts?


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

spoonman said:


> Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic Mens Watch Black Dial Black Leather Day/Date | eBay
> 
> Fake? Looking at the pics, the "i" seems joined to the "T" on the front, and the "M" on the back (in "MADE") looks different from the one on mine (the one for sale looks more like an upside down "W"). Thoughts?


Exactly, seems to be a better version than the one from the pictures at the beginning of this thread, but it's surely fake.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

spoonman said:


> Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic Mens Watch Black Dial Black Leather Day/Date | eBay
> 
> Fake? Looking at the pics, the "i" seems joined to the "T" on the front, and the "M" on the back (in "MADE") looks different from the one on mine (the one for sale looks more like an upside down "W"). Thoughts?


It is the same as the one I got in december. Fake. The i dot integrated in the T is proof enough.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm now trying to figure out if mines is fake, I too bought from eBay, but it was a little small for me so I decided to resell on. It didn't even enter my mind that it might be fake. It's the cheapest watch I've bought so I wasn't sure what to expect. Please mods delete my thread selling the watch until further notice. I am confused about one thing though:



Drumguy said:


> also noticed the fake has WR 30 meters on the back verses 3 bar (30 meters) on the real one.





Miguel said:


> I also noticed that another telltale is the wrong indication of water resistance: 30M (meters in uppercase!!!!), while in the real is 3bar (30m/100ft), instead.l


Are we sure this indicates that it is a fake and Tissot never just changed it? If you look at the image of the watch taken from Tissot's official website, it says "water resistant 30M" on the back:


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

I just find it hard to believe someone out there is taking the effort to make such high quality Visodates.

The seller replied to me with




Watch NOT a replica. T019430B has minor updates to T019430A. Get facts right pls"



Could this be the case? Could we all be jumping to conclusions and there is just 2 versions out there? It's a pretty cheap watch is it too unrealistic to believe quality slipped at Tissot or they started cutting corners?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

fuzzyarrow said:


> I just find it hard to believe someone out there is taking the effort to make such high quality Visodates.
> 
> The seller replied to me with
> 
> ...


The one you have is clearly fake the quality is not that high at all lol. Take it to a tissot AD near you if you are having a hard time seeing it.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

I've never bought a £300 watch before so I wasn't sure what to expect quality wise. Seems decent enough at that price for me. You really think the authentic one on the right in OP's picture is some amazing quality? lol. I won't embarrass myself going to get a £300 watch checked for authenticity. It works out great for me I was just looking to get my money back, now I'm getting it back from the seller through eBay lol.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

An update - (Genuine watch on the right) The original has slimmer, not so heavy set lugs, a narrower bezel and the case tapers off in a cone shape. All these differences can be seen in this photo in comparison with the fake on the left. Although the real one has the water resistances marked in bar/feet and the fake in meters it seems this is not a sure fire way of telling them apart. Best to look for the more obvious signs of deception as detailed in this and other posts.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

fuzzyarrow said:


> I've never bought a £300 watch before so I wasn't sure what to expect quality wise. Seems decent enough at that price for me. You really think the authentic one on the right in OP's picture is some amazing quality? lol. I won't embarrass myself going to get a £300 watch checked for authenticity. It works out great for me I was just looking to get my money back, now I'm getting it back from the seller through eBay lol.


good you were that close to trying to sell a fake watch at a profit. I didnt make a point on the authrentic version but yours has issues all over. Good luck on the return

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

I've just had a quick glance at ebay and to my surprise there do not seem to be any fake Visos for sale there! Whatever next! There is one listing which only uses stock photos which I would be weary of, the seller has no feedback rating either so one to avoid I guess. There are bound to be a few passed on from the unsuspecting original owners in innocence but I am pleased that the fraudulent practice of business sellers passing off fakes has for now abated.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Great article, honestly visodate is one of the best entry level automatic watches you can buy. Amazing value, can't believe they'd produce fake ones!


----------



## cavsfan13 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for doing the write up. Definitely going to be adding one of these to the collection and it's great to have information like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

cavsfan13 said:


> Thanks for doing the write up. Definitely going to be adding one of these to the collection and it's great to have information like this


My pleasure, although others before me had also noticed some of the differences I mention, I hope you get a real one in your collection soon!


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Someone was asking about this again so here are the photo comparisons


----------

